# Epson Powerlite 8000i



## DAE06 (May 29, 2008)

I got this from my work place. It was used as a portable projector, but no one used it due to the fact is is big and bulky. I don't know much about projectors, but is this a usable projector for a home theater or is it not really a good candidate?


If it's really a bad projector, please let me know.

View attachment pl8ki_sl.pdf


----------



## DAE06 (May 29, 2008)

BTW, If anyone can tell me how to hyperlink on this forum, please do. :bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello,

This projector is a good business projector, its main problem for HT use will be its aspect ratio 4:3, unless you don't mind watching movies with thick or very thick black bars.
It could still be used for some fun!
NB: Did you try typing/pasting the link directly? like www.yahoo.com ?


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

Go for it! Plug in a DVD player...throw up a sheet in the basement, give it a whirl and hope the Home Theater bug doesn't bite you like it got the rest of us! :bigsmile:

I've only had a projector for a year (Panasonic AX200U) and I'm still trying to finish my sports room/theater. But I've never had more fun building (painting) my own screen and running around here tyring to put together a decent little system.

It's soooo worth it. If you have kids. Movie nights are a blast. For me...nothing beats watching my beloved Jayhawks on a 110" screen in HD glory. Take the plunge! 

Let me proudly show you my first projector!! This is what the wife bought me for Christmas a year before I got the Panny AX200U (true story).


----------



## DAE06 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone,

I currently use it as an outdoor theater when we go camping. I use black out cloth and made a frame out of 1 1/2 PVC, put grommets in the blackout cloth and voila, an out door theater. I just wasn't too sure about the projector as far as quality goes. Usually we start the movie with too much daylight and by the time it gets dark we're fighting with fog. Not the best conditions for high quality movies. If I ever get a home theater, I will definitely go with an HD projector.

My next project is to paint my blackout cloth with the Black Widow paint. It will be fun to see the difference. My spray gun should be in the mail today and the paints already bought. :bigsmile:


----------

